# TAg zusammen



## Badman2006 (2 Jan. 2007)

Hallole an alle,

habe mich heute registriert und versucht einige Beitraege anzusehen...geht auch soweit so gut, bloss kann ich keien IBlder sehen...FIrefox 2.0...waere fuer jede Hilfe dankbar.


ciao and keep the work going


----------



## Muli (3 Jan. 2007)

Hmmm, das ist seltsam ...

Manchmal ist es der Fall, dass Bilder bereits gelöscht wurden, wenn die Beiträge schon älter sind, jedoch dürfte das nicht bei aktuellen Beiträgen der Fall sein!

Überprüfe vielleicht mal deine Einstellungen unter dem Punkt Extras;
dort gibt es unter dem Register Inhalt die Option *Grafiken laden*.
Diese sollte aktiviert sein.

Mehr kann ich im Moment aus der Ferne auch nicht empfehlen.


Aber willkommen an Board


----------



## spoiler (3 Jan. 2007)

Willkommen auch von mir. 

Ich weiss auch nicht woran es liegen könnte hab die Probs nicht oder noch nie gehabt!
Vielleicht liegts ja auch an der Firewall wenn du eine laufen hast?!


----------



## rise (4 Jan. 2007)

richtig...firewall würd i au mal nachgucken....aber dennoch:

Welcome m8


----------

